# need the clear plastic instrument gauge cover



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

need the clear plastic instrument gauge cover for a 94 URS4
92-94 100 wouod work as well


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

wow this forum is sloowww


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (dez9090)*

Yep.


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

I see some MN plates. What show was this at? I'm in WI. What shows are you planning on hitting up this summer?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: need the clear plastic instrument gauge cover (dez9090)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dez9090* »_need the clear plastic instrument gauge cover for a 94 URS4
92-94 100 wouod work as well

Go to......
http://www.force5auto.com/
Chris is a great guy to deal with, and has a couple of C4s4's to be parted out.


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

sent him an email, we'll see what he says. Thanks.


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (dez9090)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dez9090* »_I see some MN plates. What show was this at? I'm in WI. What shows are you planning on hitting up this summer?

That's the Maplewood Auto Fest 2006.
Join http://www.mnaudi.com Tell them TabulaRasa sent you.
I will be at the Inter-Marque spring fling car show this Sunday in Plymouth, MN (NW suburbs of Twin Cities, MN).


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

cool, I'll check it out. 
Did I miss a car show this weekend? Dang!!


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

BTW i did find a guage cluster locally, $25 for the whole thing. Not bad.


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (dez9090)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dez9090* »_cool, I'll check it out. 
Did I miss a car show this weekend? Dang!!

Yes you did. Join http://www.mnaudi.com


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (TabulaVicious)*

I added some new toys, but haven't washed it.


----------



## rowdy_audi (Jun 8, 2006)

beautiful cars!


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (rowdy_audi)*

























CRAP!! I'm missing all the good shows, Pikes Peak Bcuz of work. Treffen in August, the Road America GT race this year. These are both on the same weekend and I'll be in Boston. CRAP! CRAP! CRAP!


----------

